# UFC 69: SHOOTOUT - Results



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 69: Shootout*
Date: 4/7/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Toyota Center (Houston, Texas)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Serra
Diego Sanchez vs. Josh Koscheck
Mike Swick vs. Yushin Okami
Kendall Grove vs. Alan Belcher
Roger Huerta vs. Leonard Garcia

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Heath Herring vs. Brad Imes
Thales Leites vs. Pete Sell
Luke Cummo vs. Josh Haynes
Pete Spratt vs. Marcus Davis


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Josh Haynes* vs. *Luke Cummo* 

Round 1

Good action in the first round. Haynes came out aggressive throwing bombs and leg kicks. Haynes then scored a takedown but backed out of Cummo's guard soon after. Cummo rocks Haynes with a three punch combo, punctuated by a vicious left hook. First round 10-9 for Cummo. 

Round 2

Cummo comes out throwing crisp combos. Haynes is taking a lot of punishment and answering with one punch at a time. Cummo lands a big right hand that drops Haynes. Referee Carry Hatley jumps in and stops the fight at the 2:45 mark. Haynes was out of it and took the ref down shortly after the stoppage. 

Winner: *Luke Cummo via KO (Punch)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Marcus Davis* vs. *Pete Spratt*

Round 1

Davis throws Spratt to the canvas early in the round. Davis passes to side-control then after a scramble takes Spratt's back. Davis locks in a body-triangle but he can't get his arms around Spratt's neck. With about 20 seconds left in the round, Spratt turns into Davis' guard and works some punches to the body and a hard hammerfist to the face. First frame, 10-9 Davis.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Spratt came out firing and knocks Davis off balance and to the ground early in the round. Spratt landed some solid punches to the head before Davis locked up a leg and forced a tap at 2:57 due to an ankle lock. 

Winner: *Marcus Davis via Submission (Ankle lock)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Thales Leites* vs. *Pete Sell*

Round 1

Leites got a quick double leg takedown early in the frame. Leites worked some solid ground and pound before passing guard and taking Sell's back. e worked for the rear naked choke but Sell had none of it. Sell scrambled and ended up on the bottom with Leites in side-control. Leites jumped across Sell and locked up an arm triangle, but Sell was able able to ride out the final 15 seconds and was saved by the bell. 10-9 Leites.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Leites lands a crushing leg kick and a overhand right in the opening minute of the frame. Sell tries a standing guillotine then he drops down to half-guard but Leites popped his head out and landed several devastating forearms to Sell's face. Leites then tried another arm triangle but he seemed to let go of it so he could apply more punishment to Sell. Leites then teed off on Sell for the rest of the round. At one point the referee looked close to steping in, but he allowed Sell to continue working. 10-8 Leites.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Another dominating round for Leites. The Brazilian scored a takedown at the 1:30 mark and worked from top position for the rest of the fight. Moving from half-guard to side-control to mount, Leites punished "Drago" with punches and tight positioning against the cage. Leites wins the fight 30-27 on all three judges' scorecards. 

Winner: *Thales Leites via Decision (Unanimous)*

-----

Up next, Herring vs. Imes.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Brad Imes* vs. *Heath Herring*

Round 1

Lots of exciting scrambles early in the bout. Herring landed a 3 punch combo followed by a straight left that dropped Imes flat. Herring pummeled Imes for the rest of the round with elbows and forearms from half-guard and side-control. VERY one-sided round, 10-8 for Herring.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Herring continues to land his left straight lead at will. The left straight knocks Imes to the canvas again midway through the frame. Herring allows him to stand then takes him to the mat with a well executed takedown. Only a late rally in the last 20 seconds saves Imes from another 10-8 round on the scorecards. Imes was able to sweep Herring and land shots to the head while the PRIDE veteran turtled to ride out the round. 10-9 Herring.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Herring scores a quick takedown and works from Imes' guard with punches to the head. Herring lands an illegal knee to the head of Imes on the ground. The referee stands them up. Herring scores another takedown and pounds away for the duration of the fight. The Texas Crazy Horse wins a unanimous decision.

Winner: *Heath Herring via Decision (Unanimous)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Alan Belcher* vs. *Kendall Grove*

Round 1

Belcher lands a left hand. Belcher with a crisp leg kick. Belcher trips Grove and lands in side-control. Grove reverses to his feet and punishes Belcher with knees from the Thai clinch. Belcher kicks the body and the fighter's heads collide. Nobody is cut. Grove again clinches with Belcher and lands a knee to the midsection. Grove lands some hard foot stomps while pushing Belcher against the cage. "Big John" restarts the action quickly. Belcher shoots but Grove stuffs it. 10-9 Grove.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Grove continues to strike the body with his knees. Belcher shoots a single-leg, but Grove defends it nicely. Grove takes Belcher down and moves to side-control quickly. Grove dropping elbows down on Belcher now. Kendall has Belcher cut. Belcher back to his feet. Grove tees off on Belcher with 3 knees to the body, one to the chin and a right hand to the jaw. Grove picks Belcher up over his head and slams him to the mat. Nice. Grove chokes out Belcher from half-guard on top with a modified arm-triangle (D'Arce Choke) at 4:42 of the second.

Winner: *Kendall Grove via Submission (D'Arce Choke)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Yushin Okami* vs. *Mike Swick*

Round 1

Swick paws out an out-of-range jab. The crowd starts to chant "Swick, Swick!" The American lands a kick to the body. Straight left lands for Okami. Stiff jab from Okami finds its target. Okami drags Swick to the floor. Okami is looking for a guillotine but he gives it up to throw elbows. Okami working from half-guard. Mario Yamasaki warns Swick for grabbing the fence. Okami has a Kimura. It's fully extended too. Okami lets go of the arm and moves to mount just before the horn sounds. First round is 10-9 for Okami.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Swick misses on a spinning back kick. Okami stands strong in the pocket and lands a hard jab that snaps Swick's head backwards. The Japanese middleweight muscles Swick to the ground and throws 2 punches from Mike's open guard. Mario Yamasaki restarts the fight on the feet. Swick cracks Okami with a left hand. Okami clinches and pushes Swick against the cage. Another takedown for Okami. Again the referee stands them up. Swick presses and rocks Okami with a barrage of punches. The late rally nets Swick the round, 10-9.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Okami lands a right hand. Okami shoots but Swick sprawls and stuffs it. Solid inside leg kick from Swick. Swick rushses forward and unloads with punches that land. Okami answers with a takedown. Okami quickly mounts. Okami poundig away with punches from the mount. Swick briefly gives up his back. Okami works for a rear naked choke but Swick turns back into Okami's mount. Okami absolutely teeing off now. The fight is close to being stopped. Swick gives up his back again but this time he reverses and takes the top position. Okami brings his left leg high into the rubber guard. Swick passes to half-guard. The horn sounds to end the fight.

Official score: 
29-28
29-28
30-27 
All for Yushin Okami. 

Winner: *Yushin Okami via Decision (Unanimous)*

Dana White invites "Minotauro" to the cage. Rogan interviews him, but no fight details were discussed.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Leonard Garcia* vs. *Roger Huerta*

Round 1

The fighters exchange heavy strikes. Huerta rushes forward with three straight head kicks but they all fail to land. Huerta scores a takedown. Huerta unloading with elbows from side-control. Huerta mounts and drops punches down. Garcia escapes to his feet and rocks Huerta with a left and a right. Garcia pulls guard with a guillotine. Huerta looked like he was in danger but he fights out. Huerta smacks Garcia with a right hand. Garcia escapes to his feet and rocks Huerta with a wild exchange of punches again. Huerta is cut. Huerta scores a takedown. Huerta creams Garcia with several unanswered punches. Garcia sweeps and takes the top position. Amazing action in the first round. 10-9 Huerta.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

The action does not slow as the second frame begins with a violent punching exchange. Huerta takes the fight to the floor and lands some elbows. Garcia works to his feet & trades haymakers with Huerta. Both fighters land solidly. Huerta has found his range and is landing power shots at will. Huerta with another takedown. Garcia is mounted. Garcia back to his feet. Incredible flurry of punches is traded by the now fatigued fighters. 10-9 Huerta.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Garcia shoots immediately but Huerta stops it and opens up with punches. Garcia follows and unloads with lefts and rights. Huerta busts Garcia up with three heavy punches and throws him down. Huerta punches the head from half-guard. Garcia slides out and takes Huerta's back. Garcia is working for a rear naked choke. Huerta rolls him over throws a torrent of punches and elbows. The judges agree on 30-27 - Huerta.

Winner: *Roger Huerta via Decision (Unanimous)*

-----

*Ortiz and Rashad had to be separated right outside of the cage just minutes after the Huerta-Garcia fight. There was physical contact but no punches were thrown.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Josh Koscheck* vs. *Diego Sanchez*

Diego Sanchez enters the Octagon behind a full Mariachi band.

Round 1

Koscheck grazes a head kick off of Diego. And another. Diego steps forward with a one-two but Koscheck shows good footwork to avoid the strikes. Diego lands his first meaningful punch of the fight. Koscheck lands a stiff jab and almost knocks Diego off his feet with an inside low kick. Koscheck shoots and lifts Sanchez high into the air before slamming him. Diego escapes and tries to take Koscheck's back but the bell rings. 10-9 for Koscheck.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Koscheck rocks Diego with a straight right. Koscheck attacks Diego's right leg with another inside low kick. The crowd is growing restless due to the lack of action. Koscheck hurts Diego with a right hand. Right leg high kick lands for Koscheck. Another hard leg kick buckles Sanchez. Koscheck mauls Diego with a hard right hand. Diego runs away. Koscheck stands in the pocket and hits Diego with a left and a right. Round 2 is 10-9, Koscheck.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Koscheck bombs away with a straight right hand lead. Diego looks completely outclassed. The crowd boos loud as hell. Sanchez lands a right hand. One minute left in the bout. The crowd continues to boo. Koscheck opens up with his hands and finishes the flurry with a leg kick. High kick lands for Koscheck. Complete domination for Josh Koscheck, 30-27.

Winner: *Josh Koscheck via Decision (Unanimous)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Matt Serra* vs. *Georges St. Pierre*

Serra makes his entrance. St. Pierre has entered the building.

Round 1

Serra lands a straight right to the body. Serra lands another body shot. Serra looks very comfortable with his striking. St. Pierre is throwing one strike at a time thus far. Serra rocks St. Pierre with a right hook and another punch. He pounces and mounts St. Pierre then pounds away until John McCarthy halts the bout. Matt Serra becomes the new welterweight champion at 3:25 of the first round.

Winner: *Matt Serra via KO (Punches)*


----------



## nightmare (Feb 8, 2007)

*st. pierre gets KTFO*

i'm speechless.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Trey B, thanks again, you did it!

Mucho Rep from me :thumbsup: *


----------



## mrds (Feb 4, 2007)

thats freakin amazin!!!!matt is champ?!?!?!kosheck dominates?!?!?!


----------



## seancarleton (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy s**t GSP lost.


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

mrds said:


> thats freakin amazin!!!!matt is champ?!?!?!kosheck dominates?!?!?!



OMG SO GREAT FIRST RANDY NOW THIS!!!!


----------



## jaimeleon1977 (Apr 8, 2007)

you gotta be kiding me???? GSP lost !!!!???? can;t be


----------



## EastPhilly (Mar 31, 2007)

BOO!! I didn't want Koshcheck or Serra to win


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*wtf !!*

Serra won !? I like both Serra and GSP so either way its good.

When it comes to the Kos vs Sanchez fight , i dont care I dont like any of them, thay are both to smug


----------



## thyrealrednose (Apr 8, 2007)

these guys will go back and forth winning and losing to one another


----------



## pa#1 (Apr 8, 2007)

kos is a complete *****


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

This bull crap


----------



## mrds (Feb 4, 2007)

new (ufc) faves
anderson silva
Rashad evans
rich franklin
Mirko cro cop
rampage
new:yushin okami
new:josh koscheck
new:matt serra
melvin guillard

But will someone tell me wat happened between tito and rashad!!!!


----------



## kingrey77 (Apr 8, 2007)

The tile goes from country boy Hughes to Canada to Long Island. Way to go Matt!


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

does anyone else feel like serras win made this mediocre ppv incredible hahaha


----------



## bankey1976 (Feb 4, 2007)

serra said it was all business with him and i guess he proved it. white and rogan are eating their words.


----------



## nightmare (Feb 8, 2007)

i was glad something happened, diego vs. kos was a joke, they should be fined half they're pay,lol. but i never would of thought st. pierre would lose by KO.


----------



## DieHard (Nov 19, 2006)

As much as I wanted to see GSP win... We have all heard about the Cinderella man.

BUT

what I want to know is who is gonna get the next rematch for the Welterweight title now. Hughes or GSP?


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

nightmare said:


> i was glad something happened, diego vs. kos was a joke, they should be fined half they're pay,lol. but i never would of thought st. pierre would lose by KO.


Things happen.


----------



## Tragedy (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, what a shame. Kos is a pile of crap. Out of anyone to beat Diego for the first time, anyone over him would be better.


----------



## Matchew (Apr 8, 2007)

Matt Serra is a great guy and a fantastic face for the UFC!! Don't get me wrong, I'm SHOCKED, but he is definately a positive image for the belt to be wrapped around.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i have to say i think its good that the contenders are somewhat equal so that it makes it more exiting to watch the bouts. I dont think it would be fun to have an "unbeatable" champ like they have with Fedor in PRIDE. ..... Although I must say that to hold have a new champ every UFC is a little extreme and could strip the leauge of profiles. thats just my opinion.


----------



## donald.denoyer (Apr 8, 2007)

sanchez overrated gsp overrated what happened tonight is what was supposed to happen. diego is a smug punk who deserved to lose. gsp got lucky when he beat hughs who is another jerk anyways. we need more classy fighters like couture and liddell


----------



## DieHard (Nov 19, 2006)

UFC = Underdog Fighting Championship


----------



## eric6086 (Apr 8, 2007)

4get u guy, sanchez is a sav


----------



## spudsmall (Apr 8, 2007)

so whats the deal with Tito and Rashad are the going to fight next


----------



## TruthlessHero (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC 73 - July 7, 2007 - Ireland:
Middleweight Championship: Anderson Silva vs. Nathan Marquardt
Lightweight Championship: Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca
Light Heavyweight: Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans


----------



## chazz339 (Nov 19, 2006)

why are you suprised? styles make fights. And I called both those fights. so in ya face, BOOYAH *****S. I won alot of points on my fantasy league. yea, yeA,.


----------



## chazz339 (Nov 19, 2006)

Please Tell Me What You Are Talking About


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

My guess for GSP's next fight will be either against KOS or jon fitch. I would love to see a hughes vs GSP 3 though


----------



## chazz339 (Nov 19, 2006)

Silva Will Lose T O Nate. Remember I Called It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## chazz339 (Nov 19, 2006)

He Doesent Deserve A Shot Again That Quickly. After The Way Serra Did Him.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

chazz339 said:


> He Doesent Deserve A Shot Again That Quickly. After The Way Serra Did Him.




Give him 3 straight wins and he'll get a title shot


----------



## crashcrew (Apr 8, 2007)

DieHard said:


> As much as I wanted to see GSP win... We have all heard about the Cinderella man.
> 
> BUT
> 
> what I want to know is who is gonna get the next rematch for the Welterweight title now. Hughes or GSP?


I'd say hughes before GSP..but I think Kos should get a shot before Hughes. That is if he doesn't lose before a title fight.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol well i just lost 25G points lol holy shit


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Trey, Had to work and missed the fight. Great commentary. Give it a couple hours and I'll go hoist my skull and crossbones and see what the web has to offer ... hehehe


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I give serra until he fights his next good fighter, gsp is a great fighter and a great guy I would have like him to win and between the three hughs serra and gsp I would prefer gsp and think he deserves it more but hey he had a off night and will come back to claim whats his


----------



## bigginall8s (Apr 8, 2007)

*Serras reign will be shorter than GSP's*

the next match should be Serra vs Hughes. Hughes will mop the floor with Serra. as for Gsp, he looked like another Rich Franklin incedent.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy ****! Randy comes out of retirement to dominate Tim and now tonights result... I never have liked Diego and Matt kicking GSPs ass is unbelieveable. Great for him!


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

That a baby Kos! BOOOO SERRA!


----------



## likegrape (Oct 15, 2006)

Mike Swick loses
Diego Sanchez loses
Georges St. Pierre loses

Holy crap I lost a lot of bets.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

KOS I called the upset :cheeky4: 
GSP losing didn't see that comming Matt Sierra:thumbsdown:


----------



## Matchew (Apr 8, 2007)

I said it once and I'll say it again. Matt *Serra* is a great guy and an amazing coach. He is an all around nice guy. We should all be happy for him! Everybody counted him out and he stood up and took it. They said he didn't have a chance, and he never even got upset about it. Dana White and Joe Rogan both basically told him he was out of his league to his face. Who's laughing now?!?


----------



## timmos (Apr 8, 2007)

What in the world was sanches's deal. He did not look the same fighter at ALL. You would have never guessed that Sanchez has been training with oscar delahoya. I was more impressed the josh K. boxing than diego. VERY DISAPOINTED.


----------



## timmos (Apr 8, 2007)

I have never seen this many upsets at the same fight night. IS THIS SHIT RIGGED???? Specially GSP!! WHAT THE "F" was wrong with him.


----------



## timmos (Apr 8, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Some one must have made a killing in vegas boy!


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

I cant bealive what I am reading on here GSP lost?!


----------



## MetalShock (Oct 15, 2006)

Matchew said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again. Matt *Serra* is a great guy and an amazing coach. He is an all around nice guy. We should all be happy for him! Everybody counted him out and he stood up and took it. They said he didn't have a chance, and he never even got upset about it. Dana White and Joe Rogan both basically told him he was out of his league to his face. Who's laughing now?!?


I agree 100%. I like GSP and also think he's a great face for the UFC, but let's face it Serra is no different. Matt will wear his belt proud and with class. The question will be, how long will he wear it with all the turnover in this weight class.


----------



## shane_fitz (Apr 8, 2007)

Who cares about all this great guy crap, I mean I do agree that Serra is probably the best face for the title belt, but all these GSP fans are saying that hughe's is a bad guy when GSP would do the same thing if Hughe's lost... I mean Hguhes said he wasnt impressed with GSP's performance and Hughe's is a bad guy, but when Hughe's wins GSP make's the same remark... Next time Hughe's loses a title shot you'll see GSP laughing and saying he loved it... There fighters


----------



## 3vilmonki3s (Apr 8, 2007)

Does anyone know the entrance song that matt serra had playing for that night?


----------



## EastPhilly (Mar 31, 2007)

I like both Hughes and GSP and either one of them as Champ would make me happy. But if anyone watched the UFC thing where they see how they train then you would see that GSP can't train in MMA like the other guys can. That, to me, just makes him that much better, win or lose.


----------



## voodstoc (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree. One thing that the UFC is really great at is all this wrestling-esque drama surrounding any given fight. TUF is a great example. 
I think it is entirely possible that the fighters themselves start to believe what they hear and that belief effects their mindset.
I like Diego because of his skill and determination, otherwise he seems like someone I would never hang around. 
I like GSP because he is so well rounded and exciting to watch. Fighters who respond well to what is thrown at them will keep me glued to the screen. Tim Sylvia had the most boring fights ever. I'm glad he was ousted. And there are fighters that aren't necessarily contenders who I enjoy, like Melvin Gulliard.
But who cares what a fighter's attitude outside the ring is if he is exciting to watch IN the ring? 
~J


----------



## jaredwh (Feb 4, 2007)

Upset that the Canadian GSP lost tonight, Not a huge fan of Serra for some reason. I would be happy if either Hughes or GSP took it back off him.
HAVE NEVER been able to stand Diego so I am glad he got schooled


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

i think if people tell you that your the best and your going to kill every guy you fight it gos to your head,i think no matter what gsp says he underestimated serra but i think we all did and even if you thought serra was going to win you did not think it was going to go down like that. I hate how on this forum that if some beats the champ there most peoples favorite fighter and say that they told every one that was going to happen. Im not saying everyone has done this, but alot of people do. But i think that gsp will be back. serra did kick his ass though. thats all im going to say about this gsp vs matt serra thing because 20 people are going to post some thing about it.


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

serra got lucky period...... ducking gsp got caught high on the back of the head,and he just couldnt recover....thats why in boxing that kind of punch is illegal,you can kill someone like that........i will say it wasnt intentional,but lucky non the less........gsp will be back,he is only 25 years old,alot of fighting ahead of him............as far as sanchez and cos that fight was a disgrace to the ufc and its fans,,,both of them should not get paid,thye looked like two guys that were afraid to loose,,two pretenders.........best fight of the night was the huerta bout.after last night i wouldnt be surprised if gonzaga beats cro cop........its not a sure thing to pick the better fighter anymore.......now mma from a betting standpoint is just like any other sport........upsets happen,,but 3 out 4 fights on the main card??? give me a f#[email protected]%^ break!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cliffw2 (Apr 9, 2007)

i agree kos is no good sanchez really ruined his little legacy


----------



## cliffw2 (Apr 9, 2007)

gsp always blows it he thinks he's better than everyone and that got him put on his ass and beat keep bangin serra.


----------



## cliffw2 (Apr 9, 2007)

good for serra he took the hard way to the UFC and made it he deserves to be the champ. now i want to see him knock koscheck out and deflate his big head lets see it Mr white.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

man I just cant believe it. I woke up this morning and it was the 1st thing to my mind "what the hell happend last night?!?!?!"

Biggest upset of the yr far as im concerned.


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

e-thug said:


> man I just cant believe it. I woke up this morning and it was the 1st thing to my mind "what the hell happend last night?!?!?!"
> 
> Biggest upset of the yr far as im concerned.


wasnt the biggest upset of the year little nog getting ko ed in seconds??? gsp was a 1000 fav little nog was 2000............thats 2000 to win 100 and he got knocked the **** out in under 30 seconds of the first round........


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

really serra looked like a dwarf last night in the ring with gsp,, was waiting for sky lo lo or little brutus to appear.......


----------



## EastPhilly (Mar 31, 2007)

I have no idea what 2dmax said in his last two posts in this thread


----------



## matt- (Mar 23, 2007)

Is is just me or did Sanchez not look himself? i tought he would come out raging, he is usually really aggresive fighter it looked like he went in there beat as soon as he got in the ring and the fight started, it wasent the diago ive seen in countless other fights


----------



## edinburgheire (Feb 23, 2007)

2dmax said:


> serra got lucky period...... ducking gsp got caught high on the back of the head,and he just couldnt recover....thats why in boxing that kind of punch is illegal,you can kill someone like that........i will say it wasnt intentional,but lucky non the less........gsp will be back,he is only 25 years old,alot of fighting ahead of him............as far as sanchez and cos that fight was a disgrace to the ufc and its fans,,,both of them should not get paid,thye looked like two guys that were afraid to loose,,two pretenders.........best fight of the night was the huerta bout.after last night i wouldnt be surprised if gonzaga beats cro cop........its not a sure thing to pick the better fighter anymore.......now mma from a betting standpoint is just like any other sport........upsets happen,,but 3 out 4 fights on the main card??? give me a f#[email protected]%^ break!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are a retard, GSP was batterd, get off the bandwagon and think for yourself, you twat.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

UFC 69 is just another example of how unpredictable this sports is. I would have bet the farm if you told me Serra would ko GSP in one round. CRAZY!! No doubt that's why we all love it so much. Every dog has his day!!


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

I have to admit GSP wasn't looking himself, though.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Georges said he wasn't himself as well. He said he was tentative and hesitant to throw himself into the fight. He doesn't use it as an excuse but he said he was stiff and tentative. That's exactly what i said while i was watching the fight. Here's the interview url:

YouTube - Georges St. Pierre, Post UFC 69


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

edinburgheire said:


> You are a retard, GSP was batterd, get off the bandwagon and think for yourself, you twat.


yoo asshole did you watch the fight or did you tune in a short wave????? the guy got hit in the back of the head,,,youd be battered too if i clock you on the soft spot,,,,,,,,,,, yeah he was battered after he had no legs...... in boxing they allow 5 minutes to recover when a guy gets hit like that..........i agree it wasnt intentional,,but he got wacked on the back of the head...........retard:cheeky4:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't really think it's Georges' time to be champion. He needs more experience as a fighter, but he'll be a great champion soon. I personally think Serra's a great champion, I hope that he can beat Matt Hughes, so that GSP can be seen on the jumbo-tron saying "I love it".


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

2dmax said:


> yoo asshole did you watch the fight or did you tune in a short wave????? the guy got hit in the back of the head,,,youd be battered too if i clock you on the soft spot,,,,,,,,,,, yeah he was battered after he had no legs...... in boxing they allow 5 minutes to recover when a guy gets hit like that..........i agree it wasnt intentional,,but he got wacked on the back of the head...........retard:cheeky4:


Wow...just wow...and you're calling HIM a retard?


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

thevarsmolta said:


> Wow...just wow...and you're calling HIM a retard?


did you watch the post fight video??? if thats battered,,,nah forget it:cheeky4:


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

2dmax said:


> did you watch the post fight video??? if thats battered,,,nah forget it:cheeky4:


Your doucheness isn't gonna get you very far around here, dude.


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

thevarsmolta said:


> Your doucheness isn't gonna get you very far around here, dude.


dude ask me if i give a ****? i guess im the only one on this forum that watched the fight.........the guy got hit on the back of the head for the last time,,, post fight interview,,gsp did not look battered to me,,,i have seen worse in grade school.........opinions are like assholes we all have them.........just because someone doesnt agree with my view of the fight,,doesnt give them the right to say im wrong or im a retard,, the minute i give a little back,,now im a douche......ive watched every single ppv mma event the past three years,,,,,,,saw guys much more battered than gsp thats for sure...you guys can dish it out,,but you cant take it,,is that it??? so im the dou:laugh: che and your the bloody snatch i cover......


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

2dmax said:


> dude ask me if i give a ****? i guess im the only one on this forum that watched the fight.........the guy got hit on the back of the head for the last time,,, post fight interview,,gsp did not look battered to me,,,i have seen worse in grade school.........opinions are like assholes we all have them.........just because someone doesnt agree with my view of the fight,,doesnt give them the right to say im wrong or im a retard,, the minute i give a little back,,now im a douche......ive watched every single ppv mma event the past three years,,,,,,,saw guys much more battered than gsp thats for sure...you guys can dish it out,,but you cant take it,,is that it??? so im the dou:laugh: che and your the bloody snatch i cover......


Ok...good luck getting taken seriously around here.


----------



## Matchew (Apr 8, 2007)

Guys, guys, guys...
GSP did not get "battered" . He didn't even get "hit" in the back of the head. Serra threw a looping right that went BEHIND GSP's head and knocked him off balance . During his recovery, GSP slipped and Serra pounced. A couple of well placed shots did ring GSP's bell, then Serra mounted him and started pounding away. The fight was stopped, thankfully, before any real damage was done to GSP, but the fight was over. A good fighter lost, and a good fighter won. THE END


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

2dmax said:


> dude ask me if i give a ****?


Do you give a ****?


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Do you give a ****?


no,no,no


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

btw i watched it again last night,,and even randy the heavy weight champ said he got hit high on the back of the head.... yep and im the retard,,i guess you all know more than the ufc heavy weight champ too........


----------



## maxim_mat (Apr 15, 2007)

Actually, Matt Serra didn't hit him in the back of the head, as shown in this GIF:











This shows that it was more of a bicep hitting him, and "even if" he hit him in the back of the head that wasn't the punch that dazed him, it was these ones, because GSP's legs started shaking after these punched, and not the one to "the back of the head":









Glad we got that sorted out.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

maxim_mat said:


> Actually, Matt Serra didn't hit him in the back of the head, as shown in this GIF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job!!! Repped!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Merc (Apr 14, 2007)

Regardless, GSP didn't make excuses, and we shouldn't make them for him either.

He's young, he'll learn, he'll bounce back, he's still the future of the WW division and MMA in general.


----------



## Matchew (Apr 8, 2007)

2dmax said:


> btw i watched it again last night,,and even randy the heavy weight champ said he got hit high on the back of the head.... yep and im the retard,,i guess you all know more than the ufc heavy weight champ too........


If I were sitting below the fighters looking at a 5" monitor then it might look to me like he got the back of the head, too.


----------

